# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  AWMN και INTERNET

## biomecanoid

Γεια σας

Θα ηθελα να μαθω πως μπορω να συνδεθω στο awmn kai ταυτοχρονα να εχω και το adsl internet μου
χρειαζομαι καποιο dual wan router ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## igna

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18757&start=210

----------


## fengi1

Και αυτο
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37932
Σελιδα 3 και κατω αν θυμαμαι καλα. Στην αρχη ειναι το τεχνικο κομματι.

----------


## steelman

Καλησπερα, 

Ειμαι client εδω και 4-5 χρονια. Στον υπολογιστη μου εχω 2 καρτες δικτυου οπου στημια εχω το ιντερνετ και στον αλλη το awmn. 
Με ενα route που ειχα βαλει τοτε δουλευει ακομα και σημερα.

Ομως τωρα τελευταια ειμα με το ταμπλετ και το λαπτοπ περισσοτερο. ειναι κουραστικο να ειμαι στην καρεκλα του γραφειου. 


Υπαρχει καποιος σχετικα ευκολος τροπος να συνδεσω αυτα τα 2 και να εκπεμπουν μεσω wifi στο σπιτι? 
Μπορω να διαθεσω μεχρι 80 € για καποια συσκευη μικροτικ . Αν και ζαχαρωνω αυτην .
Δεν εχω ιδαιτερη εμπειρια με μικροτικ. Εχουν φιλοι μαου και εχω παιξει λιγο. αλλα μεχρι εκει. 

Απο οδηγους που διαβασα γενικα για δικτυωση καταλαβα οτι στο ενα λαν θα βαλω το awmn. στο αλλο το ιντερνετ. και τα αλλα 3 μαζι με το wifi θα τα βαλω σε ενα bridge.
καταλληλες ΙΡ σε ολα και dhcp με ΝΑΤ στο bridge.* ενα route για το 10.0.0.0/8 να πηγαινει στο awmn και ολα τα υπολοιπα στο ιντερνετ????* 


Για πειτε καμμια ιδεα. 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## geolos

καλησπέρα,

αυτό που θες να κάνεις ίσως να γίνεται και με τον παρόν εξοπλισμό που διαθέτεις...
εάν έδινες συγκεκριμένο μοντέλου εξοπλισμού για awmn/ρουτερ από inet πάρωχο θα βοήθαγε... 

Βασικά αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι 1-2 static routes για να ανακατευθύνεις το traffic (10.0.0.0->awmn, 0.0.0.0->inet) και λογικά natting.

----------


## steelman

Ειμαι με ενα tplink για την συνδεση στο ΑΡ του awmn. και εχω ενα ΖΤΕ H108N για την adsl. Ξερω δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο σαν μηχανηματα αλλα με καλυπτουν προς το παρον.

Θα προτιμουσα να μπει κατι αναμεσα να συνδεσει αυτα τα δυο. Και εναν σιγουρο τροπο για να απομονωθει το σπιτι απο το awmn.
Δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις εγω για να το κανω, αλλα πιστευω πολλοι απο εσας εχουν τις γνωσεις να "τρυπωσουν" στο δικτυο μου και να δουν φωτογραφιες απο το nas μου.

Οποτε γιαυτο ειπα να βαλω το μικροτικ και να τα κανω σωστα. Εχεις κανενα προσφατο οδηγο γιατι οτι βρισκω ειναι παλιο? 
Επισης απο οτι διαβασα πρεπει να βρω ενα dns που να δουλευει και για το ιντερνετ και γιατο awmn ταυτοχρονα. ισχυει?

----------


## geolos

Με το ZTE δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά… με το Mikrotik hAP που σκέφτεσαι σίγουρα λύνεις το πρόβλημα σου.

Για οδηγό δεν ξέρω να σου πω – ίσως και να υπάρχει στο forum. 
Το στήσιμο για κάποιον που γνωρίζει δε νομίζω ότι απαιτεί πάνω από μισάωρο… για να στα γράψει όμως θέλει χρόοοονο.

Το ποιο εύκολο είναι να απευθυνθείς στον φίλο που σου σερβίρει το awmn. Παρεμπίπτοντος ποιο είναι το id σου στο Wind ?

----------


## steelman

@geolos ευχαριστω πολυ. Θα επικοινωνησω μαζι του.

Απλα με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα και δεν ηθελα να τον ζαλιζω παλι. 

Απο οτι βλεπω δεν υπαρχει διαθεση εδω μεσα απο τους υπολοιπους να βοηθησουν. 
απορω γιατι υπαρχει το φορουμ. Για να τσακωνεστε μεταξυ σας μαλλον ε?

Τελωσπαντων..... Να΄στε ολοι καλα.

----------


## geolos

Διάγνωση εξ αποστάσεως όπως λένε και για τους γιατρούς δε γίνεται...
Εφόδων δεν έχεις γνώσεις για να σε καθοδηγήσει κάποιος πρέπει να έχει φυσική παρουσία η Remote Desktop...

Τον id σου δεν μας το είπες...

Εαν δε βρεις άκρη, μπορώ να βοηθήσω αλλά θα πρέπει κάπως να έχω πρόσβαση ... ίσως με teamviewer κάποιο ΣΚ





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## akakios

Το πιο ευκολο ειναι το εξης... 

Εχουμε κρατησει μια ΙΡ απο το c-class που εχουμε προσβαση. (αν ειμαστε κομβος)
Η ζηταμε μια στατικη ΙΡ απο τον κομβο που μας δινει προσβαση (αν ειμαστε clients σε ΑΡ ).

Βαζουμε ενα μικροτικ που κανει ολο το routing του σπιτιου.


Οποτε εχουμε :
1) awmn (απο ταρατσα)
2) Ιντερνετ
3) reserve για μελλοντικη χρηση 
4) reserve για μελλοντικη χρηση 
5) LAN σπιτιου ( καταληγει σε ενα switch ) 


Α) Στην ether1 λοιπον κουμπωνουμε το καλωδιο απο την ταρατσα. 
Δινουμε την στατικη ΙΡ 10αρα που εχουμε. 

Β) Στην ether2 κουμπωνουμε ενα καλωδιο απο το μοντεμ-ρουτερ του ιντερνετ.
Δινουμε μια ΙΡ στο ιδιο subnet με το internet ρουτερ (οπωσδηποτε ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΥΡΟΥΣ DHCP του μοντεμ-ρουτερ).
Εναλακτικα μπορει καποιος να βαλει και dhcp client και παλι να δουλεψει (αλλα δεν το συνιστω).

Γ) Βαζουμε DNS το 10.42.68.1 και το 10.23.26.1 
Ηταν απο τα πιο σταθερα που ειχα δοκιμασει τοτε και κανανε resolve σε awmn και ιντερνετ.

Δ) Εβαλα χειροκινητο route 10.0.0.0/8 με gateway τον κεντρικο ρουτερ του κομβου μου. (οτι αφορα το awmn να πηγαινει στον κομβο)
Προσθετουμε 0.0.0.0/0 με gateway την ΙΡ του internet ρουτερ ( Οτιδηποτε δεν αφορα το awmn να πηγαινει στο ιντερνετ).


Ε) θα χρειαστει να κανουμε και masquarade. 
Ενα για καθε gateway. 
Οποτε παμε στο firewall και κανουμε chain srcnat με Out. Interface => action masquarade


ΣΤ) στην ether που θα δινει awmn+internet δινουμε μια ΙΡ απο ενα καινουριο υποδικτυο.
Φτιαχνουμε καταλληλο dhcp server . και ειναι ετοιμο. 

Υ.Γ. Η μεγαλυτερη δυσκολια ηταν στο να βρω ποιοι DNS παιζανε σωστα και ηταν αξιοπιστοι.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι "κοντα" ή οχι αλλα τουλαχιστον δουλευουν .

----------

